# Star Trek: Discovery - Arbeiten an Staffel 4, Picard Season 2 macht Fortschritte



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Discovery - Arbeiten an Staffel 4, Picard Season 2 macht Fortschritte*

						Anscheinend arbeitet CBS bereits an der vierten Staffel von Star Trek: Discovery, obwohl die dritte noch nicht einmal angelaufen ist. Auch an den Drehbüchern von Star Trek: Picard Staffel 2 soll trotz Corona schon fleißig gearbeitet werden. Die erste Folge der Zeichentrickserie Star Trek: Lower Decks hat man unterdessen auf Youtube veröffentlicht - dann aber gleich wieder für das internationale Publikum gesperrt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Discovery - Arbeiten an Staffel 4, Picard Season 2 macht Fortschritte*


----------



## Citizenpete (16. August 2020)

Bewundernswert wie sie einfach weiter machen als wäre das neue Star Trek der geilste Kram seit geschnitten Brot. Auch Lower Decks geht baden. Niemand möchte die Show haben, obwohl schon wie bei Discovery ein großer Nachlass angeboten wird. 
Crave TV hat  wieder Zahlen: Lower Decks brachte es in Episode 1 auf 22% Zuschauer im Vergleich zu Picard. Episode 2 von Lower Decks verlor bereits 46% der Zuschauer. Die Finanzierung für Picard und Discovery wackeln. Amazon möchte keine, zumindest nicht zu dem hohen Preis, zweite Staffel von Picard haben. Netflix wird auch die nächste Staffel von Discovery nicht finanzieren. 
Über all dem schwebt der "Tardigrades lawsuit", der Anfang des Jahres gewonnen wurde. CBS und Kurtzman gegen einen einzigen Indie-Entwickler, den man schon seit Jahren vor Gericht beschäftigt. 
Vielleicht würde Star Trek bzw. CBS die "DC-Kur" ganz gut tun.


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. August 2020)

Discovery ist Mist und Picard war furchtbar! Die Leute wollen eine neue Enterprise und kein Woke-Trek!


----------



## -Loki- (16. August 2020)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Discovery ist Mist und Picard war furchtbar! Die Leute wollen eine neue Enterprise und kein Woke-Trek!



Eins muss man Discovery aber zu gute halten. Es hat einen sehr guten Pike hervorgebracht und einen Spock den ich persönlich nicht allzuweit hinter dem Originalen einordnen würde.
Auf "Strange new Worlds" ruhen im Moment all meine Hoffnungen im Bezug auf Star Trek. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass sie das auch verbocken werden.


----------



## Nuallan (16. August 2020)

Zu Star Trek seit 2009 fällt mir nur ein: "He's dead, Jim"


----------



## sfc (16. August 2020)

-Loki- schrieb:


> Eins muss man Discovery aber zu gute halten. Es hat einen sehr guten Pike hervorgebracht und einen Spock den ich persönlich nicht allzuweit hinter dem Originalen einordnen würde.
> Auf "Strange new Worlds" ruhen im Moment all meine Hoffnungen im Bezug auf Star Trek. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass sie das auch verbocken werden.



Natürlich werden sie das verbocken. Kurtzman, Chabon, Goldsman .... alle wieder dabei.


----------



## NBLamberg (16. August 2020)

Gott sei dank sind wir hier in Deutschland und es herrscht Meinungsfreiheit, denn ich fand Discovery gar nicht schlecht und Picard wird schon werden, Sci-Fi finde ich gibt es derzeit nicht so viele tolle Sachen.


----------



## Luebke82 (17. August 2020)

Picard find ich hui, Disco eher pfui. Freue mich aber drauf, wenn Picard weitergeht. Werde mir zwar auch wohl die dritte Staffel von Disco anschauen, aber rechne jetzt nicht unbedingt mit einer Besserung.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. August 2020)

Hauen mich beide nicht vom Hocker


----------



## RiZaR (17. August 2020)

(Beliebige offizielle Star Trek Produktion ab 2009 einsetzen) ist tot, Jim!

Wo heutzutage Star Trek drauf steht, ist lediglich generischer SciFi drin. Die Essenz Roddenberry´s ist weg. Das wird sich auch mit weiteren Staffeln dieser beiden umbenennungswürdigen Serien nicht ändern.


----------



## Nuallan (17. August 2020)

RiZaR schrieb:


> Die Essenz Roddenberry´s ist weg.



Gene Roddenberry hat was großes geschaffen, aber so hart es klingt, richtig abgehoben hat Star Trek im TV erst mit TNG Staffel 3, als er sich wegen seiner Gesundheit ausgeklinkt hat und die Serie mehr Freiraum hatte. DS9 hätte er bestimmt nie zugelassen. Auch mit Star Trek 6 war er extrem unzufrieden, und der gilt heute als der beste Film. Es kommt halt immer drauf an wer Showrunner ist, und Kurtzman ist der mit Abstand schlechteste Showrunner den man sich hätte wünschen können.

Eigentlich sollte Bryan Fuller ja Showrunner für Discovery werden, aber er ist sofort wieder ausgestiegen. Damals wusste niemand warum. Jetzt wissen wir es.


----------

